# Problems in class...



## JLo (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi my name is Jen. I'm 20 years old and I've been living with mild IBS for a few years but was just diagnosed and put on medication. I don't suffer a lot from the D, moreso from the C, which I find to always be associated with a lot of bloating and cramping. I'm in my third year of university and since this has been getting worse, my stomach makes ridiculous amounts of loud grumbly noises when I sit. I find this so embarassing in class when it's all quiet except for the prof. Sometimes I'll get and up and try and go to the bathroom and other days I'm so embarrased I just pack up my things and leave class early. I don't want to start missing more classes and fall behind, but I just find it so embarassing to sit there. Am I alone or does this happen to anyone else as well??? Please help!!!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi JLo...just for a minute there....Seriously this sounds like what I used to get when I was at Uni (long before my own ibs diagnosis).As you are more of an IBS C person have you tried taking peppermint tablets (or even just eating mints). I used to take them (and still do). Now I combine with Magnesium for the C).Hope you find this board helpful (I know I do!)


----------



## JLo (Oct 15, 2004)

No I haven't tried that but I definetely will! Do you think maybe peppermint candies would do the trick? Thanx for you advice.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The Peppermint Candies need to have REAL peppermint oil in them. Altoids actually do, and I can often use a couple of those to ease up the pain. The Altoids are nice because they don't attact attention when you pop a couple of them







K.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Sorry JLo, Kath is right, make sure they have real peppermint oil in them.Let us know how you get on.


----------



## F1 fan (Nov 3, 2004)

I experience the same thing. I'm just curious if you feel get the symptoms in every class,or just some. I seem to get noises in all but one class. The one class I don't get it is the one of the more silent rooms (Geology). I also have noticed it has been getting worse over the years. In high school I would get it like once a month all through HS. In college, maybe like one class a week, now I'm a junior and I get it in just about every class. I suggest letting the professor know. I'm telling all of my professors this week, so they understand my problem.Hope this helps,Steve


----------



## Brit007 (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh My gosh! I have the same problem it's ridiculous! I always contemplate going to class because I dont want to deal with the embarrassment of a rumbly tummy. I just started on Zelnorm 5 days ago because my previous Med, Bentyl, was not working at all and I had really bad trapped gas. My stomach is still rumbly, but it feels so much better, I'm not going to class though because I cant predict how its going to react on this med yet... this really sucks though, I have been missing a lot of class lately... I really dont want to fail I've worked so hard this semester just trying to sit through lectures. I guess it's time to talk to the profs.


----------



## JLo (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah, today I didn't go to class or my dance class because my tummy was rumbling so crazy and I was so bloated. I seriously looked pregnant! I'm trying to peppermint oil, but I don't really know if it's helping or not, and it seems to be giving me heart burn. I'm going to keep trying though, because if anything helps at all, that would be awesome!!!


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Hiya I dont usually post here, but I saw your topic heading and had uni class flashbacks! Believe me I know how you feel! I found that going for a fast walk before the class helped loads because it got all the evil gas moving, sometimes it hurt alot because I was so bloated up but I still did the walk anyway. The fresh air calmed me down a bit too.I generally dont get problems with C anymore, I think that this is due to a magical breakfast of porridge with extra fibre and two pints of squash, but peppermint does help me if Im having a bad time of it, but if I have too much it gives me heartburn too!Good Luck with your classes.


----------



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

I've had this problem quite often and totally know how u feel and where ur coming from. Its so embrassing and having my stomache make noises became like a phobia for me. I find peppermint tea and I recently started taking paxil to take away my anxiety and it seems to help keep my mind off it which keeps some of ths noises at bay. good luck


----------



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

sorry, i was rushing, i find peppermint tea early in the morning helps my stomache


----------

